# 3.93 to 3.36



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys!
So, I took my car to get the rear end checked out. He wanted to charge me to take off the housing to check the gears, but I just had him check to see if it was an open carrier. I hope that's the right terminology...anyways, it seems to be a limited slip, so can I go from 3.93 to 3.36 without changing anything but the ring and pinion? I can't seem to find 3.36 anywhere even at Randy's Ring and Pinion. Any suggestions?
Linda
PS. Also, the guy said that Randy's Ring and Pinion can get 3.55, but that's still a little too stiff for me. He said that they can modify a Chevy gear, but you would have to change out the yolk, yadda yadda yadda. It would be three times as much.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. You're doing the right thing. A 3.36 gear is perfect for your '67. It was the standard ratio for automatic trans GTO's in '67. Good power, good acceleration, decent fuel mileage/cruising at highway speeds. A 3.36 is as "long'legged" as you can go with your 4-series carrier. I know. I did the same change. I was able to locate a set of original, used gears for mine. The ring and pinion on these cars almost never wore out, so you should be able to find a matched set of good used gears. I would NOT go 3.55 with your car......with the automatic, you'll be sucking fuel and revving high at freeway speeds. Good luck, and if I come across any 3.36 gearsets, I'll let you know asap.
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Jeff! That would be great if you could find some! Is $450.00 too much to charge to change the gears?
Linda


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

You may able to find a 3:23 gear easier. I had them in my 67 and got 13 mpg. I now have 3:42 with a 12 bolt. Sold the old rear end.

Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> Thanks Jeff! That would be great if you could find some! Is $450.00 too much to charge to change the gears?
> Linda


I would expect about that (hopefully less) total including the gears, an installation kit and the labor.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Hi guys!
> So, I took my car to get the rear end checked out. He wanted to charge me to take off the housing to check the gears, but I just had him check to see if it was an open carrier. I hope that's the right terminology...anyways, it seems to be a limited slip, so can I go from 3.93 to 3.36 without changing anything but the ring and pinion? I can't seem to find 3.36 anywhere even at Randy's Ring and Pinion. Any suggestions?
> Linda
> PS. Also, the guy said that Randy's Ring and Pinion can get 3.55, but that's still a little too stiff for me. He said that they can modify a Chevy gear, but you would have to change out the yolk, yadda yadda yadda. It would be three times as much.


Linda, let me know how you make out with your gear change. I'm thinking of going to 3.55s from my 3.90s. Also, let me know what it cost you. Rukee told me that the parts are about half of the $400-$500 total cost, in his estimation. Regards, Paul


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. 450 probably is accurate. It may be cheaper to find another entire rear end assembly and swap it in. You may be able to find a '66-'72 ten bolt safety-trac (posi) for around 400 dollars in a 3.36 ratio. A very easy, low tech job. You could ebay your 3.93 posi and more than make out. (steeper geared rear ends bring more $$). Sandu: 3.23 gears WILL NOT work in Linda's 4-series carrier. The lowest numerical ratio she can use is a 3.36 if she just changes the ring and pinion.
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Cost*

I don't know about where you guys live, but they wanted $450 in labor + parts! I don't know why, maybe they're trying to take advantage of Blondie67 because I am blond?  Some places even quoted me as high as 1600 to do the job. I'm about ready to call this old guy that has had a shop for years and have him do it. He probably knows old cars inside and out and has been doing them for 60 years. He'd probably only charge me $100....
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I changed my own gears and it took about two hours. That included time NAPA took to press on the new bearings onto the pinion gear and carrier assembly. My labor rate must be waaayy too low or somethin. At my shop you`d get that done parts and labor, job done for that amount. Keep looking IMO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> Some places even quoted me as high as 1600 to do the job.


That`s crazy. For a couple hundred more then that you could buy a complete 12 bolt posi rear end! Swapping the whole assembly is almost easer then changing the gears. This one has the wrong gear ratio for you, but I bet with a phone call they would set it up with what you want.
Moser Engineering 12CEAEDAAAXX - Moser Engineering 12-Bolt GM Housing and Axle Packages - summitracing.com


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rukee said:


> That`s crazy. For a couple hundred more then that you could buy a complete 12 bolt posi rear end! Swapping the whole assembly is almost easer then changing the gears. This one has the wrong gear ratio for you, but I bet with a phone call they would set it up with what you want.
> Moser Engineering 12CEAEDAAAXX - Moser Engineering 12-Bolt GM Housing and Axle Packages - summitracing.com


I`m sorry Linda, that one will not fit your car, but this one will and it has the 3.42 gears. More money though. 

Moser Engineering 12BKAEBBBAXA - Moser Engineering 12-Bolt GM Housing and Axle Packages - summitracing.com

You get the jest of what I`m saying though, no need to over pay here.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Finally!*

Okay, so I got the part numbers from the guy I bought the GTO from. They are Jeg numbers and it turned out to be 10 bolt limited slip 3.55 gears 28 spline 8.2, whatever that part means.....but I guess I'll figure that out. Apparently with this carrier, you can go to 3.36. 
So, if anyone sees a used 3.36 set up, please let me know. 
Linda

Called Randy's Ring and Pinion, apparently the GM model won't fit, but they have it listed. I'd need to do a conversion. A lot more money.....maybe I'll just leave the 3.55 for now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda: Check out Richmond Gear's catalog. They offer a 3.36 ring and pinion setup for the 10 bolt. Also, you could keep the 3.55's and bolt in a 700R4 overdrive trans.....but that's a whole 'nother ball game. If I were in your place, I'd enjoy the car while hunting down the 3.36 gears, or a complete, used, 3.23 or 3.36 rear end. No rush......You'll get it done.
Jeff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda...as a P.S to the last post: I didn't find any good used 3.36 gearsets. Doesn't mean they don't exist, just that with the limited amount of time I spent, I struck out!
Jeff


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Depending on the size of the shop they are going to mark up the parts. Most ASE shops are charging $80 to $110 and hour. The set up is critical , so after inking the gears and seting up back lash it could take 2 to 5 hours . And some shops will charge list on parts not what Randys sells them for. ie list on a 3.55 is $511.50, for ring and pinion. List on a set up kit is $113 to $ 257 for a eaton rear. You have to remember shops have "overhead" that is the cost of insurance, marketing, training, equipment, ...so dont assume they are taking advantage of you, look around is it a big shop with lots of employees or is a 2 bay gas station that has grease for wall coverings.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Overhead*

Trust me....I know about overhead (I operate two businesses myself). But I also know I've been told stories and have had attempts to snow me. Luckily I know a little about cars and I've called them on it. I'm learning a lot about rear ends now, so at least I am a little bit informed when I go to a shop. The ranges I've found are $450 for labor plus parts to $1600.00 for the whole job. I might just visit one of those "Joe's Garage" shops. 

Linda


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

$1600 is a little stiff, $1200 would be fair. Be careful of joes garage, we fix alot of "do overs" Check out a BBB shop and call about there complaints


----------

